# Recommended Video Sermons



## ClayPot (Dec 27, 2011)

I was thinking of trying to start watching video sermons with my children to help them learn to sit and be quiet during church (and also to learn about God of course!) What solid bible teachers have video sermons available? I know John Piper does, but that's the only one I know of off hand.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 27, 2011)

There are LOTS at R.C. Sproul's website (Reformed Theology from R.C. Sproul: Ligonier Ministries ) sort the teaching series by "free" and there are several.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't want to not answer your question but the best way to do this and the biblical way is to be consistent in daily family worship and having your children in public worship with you so you can discipline them to sit still and quiet.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 27, 2011)

Joshua,

I want to commend you for your desire to begin training your children to be able to sit quietly in worship contexts. Without in any way intending to detract from the good of your intent, I'd like to discourage you from employing video sermons as your training tool. In a worst case scenario you've simply taught your child to zone out in front of the tv. In a best case situation you've taught them to pay attention to world-class speakers. Is your pastor a world-class speaker? Don't set your kid up for failure...
I think that Andrew above lays out the course of action that will yield the best fruit. We've found that if we fight the "sit still and pay attention!" fight in our daily family worship then when we put them into the public worship context they aren't being subjected to a scenario that is foreign to them. In our family worship there have been times with each child as they learn "the rules of behavior" that we've had to stop mid-prayer, or mid-song, or mid-reading in order to correct and remind and even to discipline. After we finished our devotions we would praise quite effusively their good behavior. Add to it the element of weekly public worship and just bear in mind that yes, you might have to get up and take them out every now and then. Or maybe you won't. But just be prepared and accept it beforehand. They're just kids and they have to be taught to be quiet and to be still. But with consistency and regularity they'll learn pretty quickly.

May our great God bless you guys as you seek to raise your children in the fear and admonition of the Lord!


----------



## Fly Caster (Dec 27, 2011)

Joshua, we did a similar thing with my oldest when she was about three and sitting still for 45 minutes was a challenge. We had success.

Others are right in being consistent with family worship, etc. What we did was play back sermons from our pastor and make her sit still. I won't discourage you from trying this route and suggest looking at sermonaudio. Some good Reformed sermons on there with video.


----------



## Tim (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree that video is probably not the best way. I am not yet a father, but I have observed others training their children. At the church in my hometown, the "cry room" has a pew in it. This pew is for parents to train their young children to sit quietly. 

Although my niece cannot yet read, she holds a hymnbook during family worship. She is also encouraged to listen intently to her daddy as he leads in family worship. 

Here is one thing on which I will ask the parents to reply: is it appropriate to have cheerios, juice boxes, and coloring books in the pew with young children? I have seen this, and it seems to me that it distracts them from the service and isn't really focused on training but rather distracts them with things to keep them busy.


----------



## Fly Caster (Dec 27, 2011)

Tim said:


> Here is one thing on which I will ask the parents to reply: is it appropriate to have cheerios, juice boxes, and coloring books in the pew with young children? I have seen this, and it seems to me that it distracts them from the service and isn't really focused on training but rather distracts them with things to keep them busy.



We did this too, the first go around-- and from experience I would say the answer is "No." Can't say that it helped in our goal of a still, attentive child. If anything, it prolonged the process.

Our younger kids have been much easier to train. With them, we've just stuck to not tolerating distraction.


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 27, 2011)

www.illbehonest.com


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 27, 2011)

I thank you all for the advice, even if it wasn't for my original question. I appreciate the wisdom of older saints, and I will be reflecting on how I can better lead our family worship time.


----------

